# 27 gal hex shape to add fish to



## dude_chevy (Apr 12, 2015)

I have all my fish to my grandkids. Now I have a 27 gal hexagon shaped tank to fill with different fish. My water seams to be 7.4 ph. . The tank has been set up for about a month and running good on the other chemicals to check.

I would like some colorful fish. I like yellow, blues, and red. There are some of kill fish, chiclids that I like, but seams like they need lower ph. What are some colorful fish that would do well In a deep tank with a high ph?

David


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

killifish and cichlids are both huge families with fish from around the world that like a variety of pH and, more importantly hardness. 

The first killi I recommend is Fundulopanchax gardneri . It comes in several colors and is hardy, flake-eating, easy to breed and eggs hatch with no special treatment (like needing to be dried). It is large enough to see, but not predatory or aggressive toward other fish.

27 is pretty small and hexes usually don't have a lot of swimming room. So you need to be looking at only "dwarf cichlids". Rams do need soft water, but Bolivian rams are more flexible. West africans like kribs may work too. A single pair of Central American cichlids like convicts or Cryptoheros cutteri would do also.

It is much easier to make water harder and more alkaline than the other way around. You could buffer and keep Tanganyikan shell dwellers like multies or fill the tank with stacked slate and keep julidochromos or N. lelupi


----------



## dude_chevy (Apr 12, 2015)

*Would this work?*

Would a pair of Fundulopanchax gardneri and another pair of N. lelup work well in my tank? or would I be better off with just one kind with multiple pairs?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pick one water chemistry and pick fish that like it. I think Tangs like water a bit too alkaline (pH 8-9) for riverine killies (pH 6.-7.5). I would likely put half dozen to a dozen gardneri "Indere" or "gold" and put in something else that likes the same water. Or I'd do Tangs.


----------

